# "moving" to Puerto Vallarta



## Davmel (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello,
We have signed a one year lease for a furnished condo in Puerto Vallarta to begin August 1, 2014. We will be entering Mexico as a tourist and returning to the US twice during the year so we won't be staying over the 180 days period allowed. We will be driving our small SUV with our two dogs. We understand all the requirements for our dogs and vehicle, but will be bringing personal items also. For example, we want to bring our computers, IPads, full size portable piano keyboard, a couple of guitars, clothing and misc. bathroom, kitchen and decorating items. Everything we bring is for personal use. We are both retired and do not plan on working. We have read about a $75 per person allowance and then duty of 16% would have to be paid above that value. Our clothes would add up to more than $75 each, so does that mean we would have to pay duty on all items above the $75 limits? 
Any guidance would be appreciated! 

Thanks,
David & Melissa


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

If you will reside in Mexico, you won't be a tourist ... and other rules apply. Customs allowances are published and available for viewing online.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> If you will reside in Mexico, you won't be a tourist ... and other rules apply. Customs allowances are published and available for viewing online.


Legally, they will be here as tourists, so I imagine that rules for tourists will apply as regards bringing in their personal belongings.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

They've signed a one year lease. The tourist permission is for a period not to exceed 180-days. Border runs to skirt the law, if that's what is intended ... circumvents the law from what I understand. The regulations are available online, and I think they're clear. None of us knows their intent and I don't want to suggest the intent is anything but honorable.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> They've signed a one year lease. The tourist permission is for a period not to exceed 180-days. Border runs to skirt the law, if that's what is intended ... circumvents the law from what I understand. The regulations are available online, and I think they're clear. None of us knows their intent and I don't want to suggest the intent is anything but honorable.


Longford, we've had this discussion many times before on this forum, and I think it's been discussed to death. Though you may think it's illegal to make border runs every 180 days, apparently the powers-that-be at INM do not. So both Tundra Green and I would appreciate it if you would stop posting this kind of misleading information on the forum.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

This site gives you a *list of DUTY FREE *items, then it would be $150 for 2 people to enter Mexico...

What you can Bring to Mexico


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

As far as I know Duty is intended for items being imported .... not things that will leave with you after your "vacation". Tons of vacationers bring cars full of stuff to use while here and don't pay a thing.


----------



## Davmel (Nov 17, 2012)

We really appreciate the responses. At first we had intended on getting a temporary resident VISA, but after visiting PV, it was suggested by other expats to come in as a tourist at first to make sure this is what we wanted to do for the long term. Everything we plan on bringing with us will come back with us, when and if we return to the U.S. This is our first time to move out of the country and we are really looking forward to our adventure. All the advice we can get is appreciated.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

In keeping with Sparks post and being technical: You can register your merchandise with Aduana, pay tax, then when you leave, you show Aduana that everything registered is leaving with you. They will give you a refund. 

I had to do this with my desktop computer in my RV years ago. I got my refund and it actually worked.


----------



## Davmel (Nov 17, 2012)

I have another question. If we come in as a tourist and bring the items we listed in our original post, would we have to bring everything back with us each time we returned to the U.S.? We plan on returning twice during the year.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Fortunately, that is something that you need not worry about; unless you were to ask a customs agent at the border......don‘t do that.


----------

